# Batch. Variable einlesen und ausgeben



## DerAskTyp (13. November 2016)

@Echo off


if (%1)==(/?) (         
echo Hilfe zur Verwendung des Programms:
echo.Aufruf des Programms mit 3 Startwerten oder mit keinen Startwert.
echo.Dabei muss jeder Startwert eine Zahl groesser als 0 sein!
)

set anfangskapital=0
set zinssatz=0
set jahre=0
set min = 0 

if (%1) == () (
    echo.Anfangskapital eingeben:
    set /p anfangskapital = 
    if %anfangskapital% LEQ %min% (
        echo.Kleiner 0...
    )
) else (
    set /a anfangskapital = %1
)



pause

Hallo, bei meinem Code ist der Wert von Anfangskapital immer 0. Egal ob ich ich ändere oder nicht.
Deswegen kommt er immer in die if Einweisung! Warum ist der Wert immer auf 0?


----------



## HonniCilest (13. November 2016)

Deine Frage macht für mich keinen Sinn. Du überprüfst doch nicht das Anfangskapital für den if-Zweig sondern deinen ersten Kommandozeilenparameter...


----------

